
Why Haven't Any Startups Challenged IKEA? - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/answers/2980987/Are-there-any-startups-that-have-tried-to-copy-IKEAs-business-model
======
duxup
>"out of the way" location of their warehouses where real estate is relatively
cheap

I'm not sure if that is part their strategy...at least in Minnesota they
parked themselves in the suburbs, but by no means cheap land.

>Getting customers to 'self serve' in activities that would usually require
paid staff i) Having a sales rep show customers furniture in the store

Sales reps of one kind or another exist too.

I wonder if after establishing a name they found a few of these rules no
longer apply?

